# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened



## drtom (May 20, 2008)

About 1 month ago I noticed that every time I would close the lid on my notebook, then reopen it, the screen stays black. The power indicator lights stay lit, and I can even access the computer remotely. I just can't use the computer itself. I have checked the Power options control panel and it is set to "when I close the lid do nothing". The only way I can get the screen back on is to press the power button which puts it to sleep (only one light on the power indicators is on, and it blinks slowly), then I press the power button again, and it comes back on as if there was never any problem.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

hi drtom,

check this document first: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/907477

reinstall chipset and video drivers. get them from here: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=INSPIRON1300/B130&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid


----------



## drtom (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

Thanks Triggerfinger
I tried your suggestions (reinstalling chipset and video drivers) but no luck. I followed the trouble shooting from the link you gave to microsoft, but that didn't work either. There may be a hotfix that I am trying to get, hopefully that will work, unless you have any other ideas.

Thanks again,
drtom


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

hi drtom,

do apply the hotfix and if that does not work either, try updating the BIOS.

try running *sfc /scannow*. you may need your XP install CD here.


----------



## drtom (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

Triggerfinger,
I did update the Bios and tried the hotfix, still no luck. I updated from SP2 to SP3, then when I tried to run the hotfix, it said that what I am trying to install is older than what is already on my system, and it wouldn't allow me to do it. What is sfc/scannow?


----------



## drtom (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

I figured out how the sfc/scannow works, and I am running it now. I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

hi,

do post back how it turns out.


----------



## drtom (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

I completed the scannow, but it did not help. Any other suggestions?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

test your hard drive with an HDD diagnostic tool. if you know the brand of your hard drive, d/load the utility from the link on my sig (HDD Diag. Tool) specific to your brand of HDD. test your hard drive for errors. also test your RAM using Memtest86+

also try repairing your XP using the steps here:
http://www.informationweek.com/news/windows/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=189400897


----------



## drtom (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

I ran the diagnostic from the Dell disc that came with the notebook. I ran the extended tests which included memory, everything checked out fine. I will try your other suggestions next.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

hi drtom,

issues with waking up from hibernation or standby can also be BIOS related. so far we have tried to test the hard drive, RAM and even Windows and to me your laptop passed with no known issues (correct me here if my assumption is wrong).

given the above, consider running a different operating system like linux in a live CD (Knoppix or PCLinuxOS) and test if the issues remain. if they do, you may have to consider updating the BIOS. if not, a Windows repair or a fresh install might help.


----------



## drtom (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

I have already updated the BIOS. I know a fresh install will wipe my drive, will a Windows repair do the same? I never heard of the linux OS you mention above, but will take a look. Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

on Windows repair, check the page linked on my post (see post #9 of this thread). that page will give you some idea on what it does.


----------



## drtom (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

Ok, I have completed all the suggestions above.
I ran the windows repair, I even upgraded from XP Home to XP Pro. I updated the bios and drivers, I even found and tried the Knoppix linux on pc thing. Still when I close the lid and reopened it, the monitor does not come back on. I looked at the discussion groups on dell's website, seems like lots of people have this problem, but I couldn't find anyone who discovered the solution yet. I could do a fresh install, but I am afraid that after all of the work and inconvenience involved that it still will not resolve the issue, but who knows?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

hi drtom,

so you did the reinstall. i believe your Windows, hard drive and RAM are all ok. 

hardware-wise there is one more thing i think you need to check. if you notice on the bottom part of the screen there is small switch, which when you close the lid, the switch gets engaged. make sure that the switch functions well. i say this because it can get stuck when the lid is closed and does not come back up when the lid is open. yes, you may notice that the 'sort' of plunger comes up but it could be the switch inside is already malfunctioning. you can use a multimeter and do a continuity check. the downside is, you need to open the laptop up.


----------



## drtom (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

Do you think it could be the switch even though the screen comes back on when I press the power button to put it to sleep, then press it again to wake it up? Could you give me a little more guidance on the multimeter and continuity check? I did a Google search and came up with a lot of info. Not sure how to proceed. Where exactly do I place the probes of the multimeter to check for continuity? Any particular multimeter I should get? There seems to be a wide variety in functions and cost. 
Thanks again TriggerFinger


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*



drtom said:


> Do you think it could be the switch even though the screen comes back on when I press the power button to put it to sleep, then press it again to wake it up? Could you give me a little more guidance on the multimeter and continuity check? I did a Google search and came up with a lot of info. Not sure how to proceed. Where exactly do I place the probes of the multimeter to check for continuity? Any particular multimeter I should get? There seems to be a wide variety in functions and cost.
> Thanks again TriggerFinger


drtom,

just quick question before we proceed. you said you tried Knoppix, does it behave the same way in Knoppix?

about the switch. to check the switch you need not buy a multimeter. all you need is a friend who has one and knows how to use it. in fact a tv repair shop can help you, all you have to do is bring them the switch. again, you need to open the laptop up in order for you to remove this switch. a service manual would serve you well here.

so how do you do a continuity test? check this page for some info: http://e1.video.blip.tv/1030000139269/Make-HowToUseAMultimeter686.pdf


----------



## drtom (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

Quick update,
I have not found a multimeter yet, but I should be able to get one this weekend to check the switch.

Meanwhile, I have contacted Microsoft tech support. They say that the problem is with Dell.

this is how the tech agent responded

"t_his power feature is an add-value one by Dell computer.

We can return the system from Standby; it means Standby feature is fine. Additionally, we repaired the system and the computer works fine, it indicates that Windows XP works perfectly. So we can say that the Dell power feature did not work fine.


Please understand that every OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) computer has its self power management program to control the computer behavior. So we need to check whether there is any Dell power management setting in Control Panel to operate this behavior."_

Do you agree with this?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*



drtom said:


> Do you think it could be the switch even though the screen comes back on when *I press the power button to put it to sleep*, then press it again to wake it up? Could you give me a little more guidance on the multimeter and continuity check? I did a Google search and came up with a lot of info. Not sure how to proceed. Where exactly do I place the probes of the multimeter to check for continuity? Any particular multimeter I should get? There seems to be a wide variety in functions and cost.
> Thanks again TriggerFinger


Dumb question here what happens when you close the lid without pressing the power button? I don't have this model, But on a 1505 if you close the lid
it goes into sleep mode and comes back when you open. but if press the power button to put in sleep mode, it does not come back up until you press the button again. Not positive but I think some of these features are controlable in the Dell software set.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*



drtom said:


> Quick update,
> I have not found a multimeter yet, but I should be able to get one this weekend to check the switch.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have contacted Microsoft tech support. They say that the problem is with Dell.
> ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

Thats what I was trying to say, in Dells power management I think if you have it set so if you press the power button to put it to sleep or suspended mode then you have to press the button again to resume.
Thats why I was wondering what happens if he just closed the lid. I am not familiar with his model and I know they are not the same across the Dell line, But on my kids 1505 if you change the power management to suspend on a press of the power button it will not resume by opening the lid, however if you set it to suspend when the lid is closed it will resume when reopened. 

I picked up the fact that when he closes the lid it is set to do nothing
but it is shutting the screen down and I'm wondering if the power management is set to turn off the screen after x# of minutes when you would normally press any key to turn the screen on and thats were the problem may lie.

Do think if he set the power management to sleep on lid close. Then tested by closing the lid to see if goes into sleep mode and resumed when opened after a few minutes that may eliminate the switch as the source of the problem?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

@drtom, please post screenshot of your *Power Schemes* tab and *Advanced* tab of the *Power Option Properties*.

@wrench97, you may have a point there. it is another way of testing the switch


----------



## drtom (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

I have included screen shots so you can see my current settings. In the past I have had it set to go into sleep mode when I close the lid, then wake when I open it. It always worked till now. So, with the current settings, when I close the lid it goes into (I am not sure what mode) a blank screen and doesn't come back. The hard drive is still active since I can access it remotely.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

drtom,

so currently it is set to do nothing when you close the lid. you can simulate this by directly pressing on the lid close switch. you may need a thin piece of plastic to do this. post back what you find out when you do this simulation.

one more thing, please attach a screenshot of the *Hibernate* tab


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

Trigger:
Did these models have the Dell power program "Quick Set" on them?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

@wrench97, i think it is an optional application. see this link and expand Applications:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...INSPIRON1300/B130&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

@drtom, do you recall if BIOS was updated prior to this problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*



TriggerFinger said:


> @wrench97, i think it is an optional application. see this link and expand Applications:
> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...INSPIRON1300/B130&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
> 
> @drtom, do you recall if BIOS was updated prior to this problem?


Just realized it would show in the power schemes tab if it was enabled.
Thanks


----------



## johnna (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

Just wanted to say- i'm on a newly updated (BIOS and all) reformatted, XPPro Inspiron 6000 and i have the exact same problem. The problem existed before i reformatted (not the reason i reformatted) and behaves exactly the same now. i have to reboot in order to get the monitor to wake, while it's obvious it's running while the lid was closed and reopened. All settings are to stay on and there's no visible trigger switch. i'd definitely call it a Dell issue. Very annoying. 

i'll be looking here in hopes of finding an answer!


----------



## drtom (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

The problem is fixed!
I should have followed your first suggestion more carefully TF. I reinstalled the drivers as suggested, but I should have deleted all of the drivers first. In fact it seems that the problem was not a chipset driver, but some other driver. At Microsoft's tech agent's request to delete the video driver, I went to the device manager and found 3 drivers. Two were chipset, the third I didn't recognize. I just deleted all of them. Then when I restarted, the monitor looked funny (everything was kind of fat) so I adjusted the display in the control panels. Then the test. I closed the lid, waited a bit and reopened it. And it worked. The screen came back on. I went back to the device manager, and found that the two chipset drivers were back, but the third, unknown driver did not return. Thanks again for all the help on this forum.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron B130 won't wake up If lid closed and reopened*

drtom,

Thank you for the update. So a driver reinstall fixed it? I should have made it clear in my initial post that old drivers should be uninstalled first in Device Manager and related programs removed/uninstalled in ADD/REMOVE.

I am happy that you got it resolved.


----------



## surferbum (Oct 21, 2008)

how do you disable hibernation mode


----------

